# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Buzëqeshja

## jul-linda

Para ca diteve flisja me nje mikun tim te afert ne lidhje me buzeqeshjen dhe me pyeti se si thuhet ne gjuhen gjermane , te qeshesh dhe te buzeqeshesh , ju pergjigja dhe me tha e shikon dhe ne gjuhen angleze ka ndryshim midis fjales qeshje - laught dhe buzeqeshje - smile , dhe kshu ene ne disa gjuhe te tjera , dhe me te vertete ne te shumten e gjuheve te Botes  , fjala buzeqeshje nuk ka lidhje me buzet , kurse ne shqiptaret i kemi dhene kuptimin fjales buzeqeshje dhe ne shqip eshte qeshje nepermjet buzes , ne jemi shume popull inteligjent , dhe shume sensibel ne te njejten kohe sepse aktin me te madh human ne bote qe eshte buzeqeshja ne fytyren e dikujt e kemi lidhur me buzen ...

Secilit nga ne mbase ne femijerine tone kur kemi qene te semure na vinin nenat tona doren ne balle dhe na matnin temperaturen dhe thonin ka temperature , cuni apo goca eshte semure , me pas degjonim qe thonin ja do ja mas me buze , se buza nuk genjen ... 
Dhe me te vertete eshte fantastike sesi ne shqiptaret ia kemi dedikuar buzeqeshjen e kemi lidhur ate me pjesen e fytyres qe nuk genjen kurre ..

Nje buzeqeshje nuk mund te quhet kurre e tille vetem atehere kur eshte e paster dhe e sinqerte dhe kete detyre e kryen me se miri buza , sepse kur na krijoi Zoti mund tia besonte buzeqeshjen psh hundes  , syut ose veshit ose dickaje tjeter kurse ai ia besoi buzeve , ne me buze puthim , me buze dashurojme dhe me buze startojme big bangun e cdo ndjenje te paster e sublime , me buze kryjme startimin e ardhjes ne jete te nje qenie te re , me to ne puthim partnerin -en , femijen , mikeshen , mikun , shokun  , te afermin etc etc dhe buzeqeshja qe shperthen nga buzet nuk mund te prodhoje pervec emocioneve pozitive qe burojne nga thellesite e shpirtit ..

Ndryshimi midis buzeqeshjes dhe buzeqeshjes fallco...
ndodh edhe kjo ..
Kur te shikosh dhembet e tirgrit te dala jashte , mos kujto se tigri eshte duke qeshur ...

Si mund ta kuptojme nje buzeqeshje te tille te te tjeret ?

Nje buzeqeshje del nga buza dhe ajo eshte e imunizuar nga te qenurit e shtirur , buza genjeshtare e ka te shkruar ne balle qe e tille eshte sepse sic thash me larte qe buza nuk mundet te zhgenjeje kurre asnje , xhest qe zanafillen e ka tek ajo kjo e para ,  dhe e dyta , kur buzeqeshja nuk shoqerohet me nje historik te mire marredheniesh ose relatash , pra kur dikush te ben dem , te ben keq kur nuk e ke mendjen dhe me pas te buzeqesh .

----------


## Arben-30

*Urime per temen , ide fantastike !!*

*Bravo !!*

----------


## *Babygirl*

Nje vajze e vogel shkonte dhe vinte nga shkolla vete, ne kembe.
Moti, ne ate dite kishte qene me te vertete i paqendrueshem. 

Rrete e errata paralajmeronin nje shtrengate te furishme. Vetetimat dukeshin sikur do ta canin krejt qiellin.

Nena e vajzes se vogel ndihej e shqetesuar. Nuk priti me, por mori leje nga puna dhe u nis me makine te merrte vajzen e saj te vogel nga shkolla.

Diku ne mes te rruges, e shikon vajzen e saj qe po kthehej e vetme ne shtepi.
Sa here qe vetetinte, vajza ngrinte koken lart dhe buzeqeshte. Perseri, pak me tej vetetiu, dhe vajza e vogel ngriti koken lart dhe buzeqeshi.
Nena iu afrua dhe kurioze e pyet. 
Po, perse sa here qe vetetin ndalon, e ngre koken lart dhe buzeqesh?
Po perpiqem te dukem e bukur, tha vajza. Zoti eshte duke me bere fotografi.

----------


## showgirl

Teme interesante! Buzeqeshja eshte "arma" me e rendesishme qe natyra na ka falur per te Terhequr personat ndaj vetes. Eshte dicka qe te ndikon; e keni vene re kur ndodheni perpara nje personi dhe ju buzeqeshni? Ne 90% te rasteve ne te njejten kohe edhe tjetri do tju "pergjigjet" me nje buzeqeshje.
Buzeqeshja paqeson shpirtrat e ndezur; kur jemi perpara nje personi qe uleret dhe eshte i nevrikosur dhe ne thjesht buzeqeshim (jo qeshim se perndryshe do te ndodhte nje katastrofe) personi pak nga pak do te qetesohej.

Ne e kuptojme qe nje buzeqeshje eshte e sinqerte kur bashke me muskujt e buzeve (pa nxjerrur dhembet ne pah) levizin edhe muskuj te tjere te fytyres, mollezat e faqeve, syte te cilet zvogelohen, pra, kur e gjithe fytyra celet dhe merr nje pamje te kendshme. Dhe e kunderta, kur ne shikojme Vetem nje zgjeresim te muskujve te buzeve pa asnje ekspresion te fytyres atehere mund te themi qe eshte nje buzeqeshje ironike apo e bere per inerci.

Buzeqeshja merr nje rendesi akoma me te madhe tek femrat sepse perben nje nga elementet e sensualitetit; buzeqeshja jep butesi ne pamjet e femres (= feminilitet) plus ate qe thashe ne fillim.

Une nuk mendoj qe shqiptaret kane shume raport me buzeqeshjen; per me teper brezi i kaluar ku njerezit qe mbanin nje pamje te ftohte, statuarjeje dhe pa ekspresione konsideroheshin si persona serioz (ne menyre figurative, dmth, serioz ne kuptimin persona me personalitet)

----------


## Erlebnisse

Me teper se buza, me pelqen kur shkelqejne syte e atehere shikohet qe ka dicka me te vertete te bukur ne ate person; Buzeqeshja lidhet me cdo pjese te trupit e do shtoja qe eshte nje trasparence harmonie e atij casti.

----------


## elsaa

Buzeqeshni o popull , zgerdhihuni  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shiu2008

Me falni po fjala ( zgerdhihuni )  eshte fjale shqipe apo e kemi te huazuar !
Mbase ndonjeri do te na e shpjegoje.

----------


## J@mes

Zgerdhihem/Zgerdheshem eshte ne fakt nje shtremberim fytyre duke nxjerr dhembet jashte. 
Pra, te qeshesh pa shkak.

S'ka asgje te perbashket buzeqeshja me zgerdheshjen.

----------


## isLand

Buzeqeshja shton lumturine dhe zbut armiqesine...

----------


## Tevelizori

> Po perpiqem te dukem e bukur, tha vajza. Zoti eshte duke me bere fotografi.


bukur, bukur, bukur,  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

njeriu kur buzeqesh duket ne sy kur eshte e vertet.
kur buzeqeshin fallco syte jane bosh, nuk tregojne asgje

----------


## The Pathfinder

Pershendetje... Teme shume e bukur...
Une doja te shtoja dicka:

Arabet thone: Buzeqeshja eshte sadaka.
Sadaka quhet lemosha qe i jep dikujt qe ka nevoje per te, dhe sigurisht shperblehesh tek ZOti per kete.

Gjithashtu, shkencerisht eshte vertetuar qe per te dhene nje buzeqeshje te duhen plot 40 muskuj te vesh ne pune.
Eshte numri me i madh i muskujve qe duhet per te kryer nje veprim, nga i gjithe trupi.

Buzeqeshja, qeshja, eshte sublime.

----------


## SaS

> Pershendetje... Teme shume e bukur...
> Une doja te shtoja dicka:
> 
> Arabet thone: Buzeqeshja eshte sadaka.
> Sadaka quhet lemosha qe i jep dikujt qe ka nevoje per te, dhe sigurisht shperblehesh tek ZOti per kete.
> 
> Gjithashtu, shkencerisht eshte vertetuar qe per te dhene nje buzeqeshje te duhen plot 40 muskuj te vesh ne pune.
> Eshte numri me i madh i muskujve qe duhet per te kryer nje veprim, nga i gjithe trupi.
> 
> Buzeqeshja, qeshja, eshte sublime.


une di te kunderten qe kur ben seks vihen me shume muskuj ne levizje se ne asnje veprim tjeter !!! gjithsesi mbase ke ti te drejte per buzeqeshjen !!! 

gjithsesi sdo ta quaja lemosh !!!

----------


## kejtlin87

Buzeqeshja eshte menyra me e mire per te shprehur mijra fjale

----------


## Arben-30

> Buzeqeshja eshte menyra me e mire per te shprehur mijra fjale




*Jam dakord me ty shum bukur e ke thene ......*

----------


## rina_

Jam nje tip qe gjithmone buzeqesh edhe perkunder vuajtjeve qe kam dhe problemeve te jetes...gjithe ate e mbuloj me buzeqeshje dhe vertet askush nuk mund ta verej mbrendine time..
Buzeqeshja ben te ndihet cdokush mir....

----------


## Lover

Buzeqeshja eshte nje lloj ilaci kunder plageve...dhe shprese.

----------


## Flora82

Nuk  eshte  e  thene   vetem  buzqeshje  te  sinqerta  te  dhurosh   ,  ndodhe  qe  mjafton  edhe  ajo  buzqeshja  fallco    ndonje  here  sa  per  ta  thyre  akullin   qe  mbretron  aty  ku gjindesh   .

----------


## Eve

i kam qejf njerezit me buzeqeshje te cilter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## psfrojdi

Pervecse zgerdhihu thuhet edhe ndryshe andej naga korca pershembull i thone argalisu mendon se eshte e huazuar edhe kjo?

----------

